# Chris.....new emoticon!



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2007)

IT'S MUTTLEY! This needS added immediately!


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh shit! 

It's a little too big for an emoticon  but I'll add it as a stock avatar! 

You have to find Dastardly!


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 8, 2007)

Dick Dastardly!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 8, 2007)

omfg!!! <3


----------

